# PLEASE DON'T USE LYCRA FULL HOODS!!



## Spotsrock (10 October 2011)

I have just had the vet to my angel after she got hers stuck round her face. She may retain the sight in her left eye but it's too early to say. The swelling will go down and she should look normal eventally but for now she is in a lot of discomfort and future is uncertain. And it's all my fault for putting the damn thing on her in the 1st place. I feel so terrible but not as bad as she does. The vet says it's not a freak incident they see quite a lot similar. Some are far worse, some not so bad. Please please don't use them.


----------



## Spotsrock (10 October 2011)

Just to say hers was well fitting and in good condition.


----------



## devilwoman (10 October 2011)

A girl on my old yard had one on her little section A, it had twisted and went over her eye, by the time I got there in the morning (i was first one on yard) her eye was swollen huge and gunk running out of it, she didn't lose her eye but it took weeks and weeks of treatment before she came right.

Sorry to hear about your mare, and good luck, hope she does ok.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (10 October 2011)

What did your horse do that may cause it to lose an eye?? Or the use of one??

Hope everything heals up ok for you and your horse


----------



## MiCsarah (10 October 2011)

I really don't like them and this just confirms it


----------



## texel (10 October 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mare, you must have had quite a shock.  Hopefully she will make a full recovery and not lose her eye.

Are these hoods the things you pull over a horse's head and neck to keep them clean ?  

It would be interesting to know if anyone else has had issues.


----------



## Ella19 (10 October 2011)

This happened with my snuggy hood turnout. Snuggy hoods said it had never happened before that they had heard of. If it was this brand please report it to them as they practically ignored me.


----------



## idx (10 October 2011)

Sorry to hear about your horse I hope she recovers.

I had a similar problem with a ROMA lycra fly hood.  The horse must have rubbed her head and when I arrived it was over her eye.  Her eye was literally the size of a tennis ball but but by the next morning was much better.

There was no lasting damage and I hope your mare is as lucky.


----------



## brown tack (10 October 2011)

I've heard this time and time again. 
 Not just suggy hoods but other brands too.

Best thing to do is too not use them or just use the ones that over the ears without the face.


----------



## Umbongo (10 October 2011)

I have seen a few similar incidents and would never use them again. A pony I used to ride would always roll as soon as I put him out. The owner always asked to put his hood on (mud-loving grey welshie!). Every time he rolled it twisted around and covered his eyes. Luckily he just carried on grazing and I went back in to sort it out.

My instructors mare was partially blind (temporarily) and on antibiotics after her lycra neck twisted in the field and rubbed her eye.


----------



## MrsMozart (10 October 2011)

Sorry to hear about your lass, hope it all heals up quickly and well.


I have to say that I hate the things. I look at them, think about how a horse rubs its head, and cannot see how they can be a good thing to put on a horse 

Sorry OP, this isn't meant to be a dig at you in any way, shape or form. Just my view on them.


----------



## quirky (10 October 2011)

Hope your horse recovers.

I hate the things, wouldn't even consider using them. Although I haven't seen any injuries from them, they are just wrong and never seem to stay put.

ETS: X posted with MrsM, who seems to be of the same mindset as me


----------



## kerilli (10 October 2011)

hope your horse recovers. 
i used to use them, put 1 on my gelding years ago and turned him out... he rolled immediately and got up with it shifted sideways covering both eyes totally. thank goodness he was sensible enough to just stand still as i rushed to him, talking all the time, and took it off asap - he was stressy but waited for me to help him. i'd never use one again. i cut them off just below the ears if i'm really fussed about a muddy neck, but i'd NEVER use one that covers around the eye areas...


----------



## emmaln (10 October 2011)

Good tip kerilli, I was just about to go on eBay looking for one without eye holes until you said just cut off the eye bit, I have just bought one to keep plaits in the night before a winter show but have not been happy to leave it on yet, now I'm glad I didn't! 

Hope your mare gets better soon op, don't blame yourself, they are widely used by lots of people! Thank you for the warning x


----------



## ladyt25 (10 October 2011)

Hope you horse's injuries turn out not to be as bad as first thought. Have to say I have never understood why people use these hoods on their horses anyway to be honest.


----------



## Frankie10 (10 October 2011)

Really sorry to hear about your mare- I hope she is okay and that she recovers. Please keep us posted. 
I was actually going to buy one of these hoods- I just asked for one for my birthday next week, but would never even consider it now so thank you for posting. 
Please don't blame yourself- freak incident& you assume that if these things are for sale then they must be safe. 
Just focus on your poor mare. Loads of vibes for her x x


----------



## dumpling (10 October 2011)

Kind of different thing happened with someone I know. They're not the most knowledgable and put the Lycra hood on overnight before a show. It had burst in the middle somewhere so they tied it together with twine. Came up in morning before show and the thing could hardly breathe ad it had slipped down to it's nostril and squashed them shut. I said to owner and she just laughed..,


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 October 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your mare's accident and wish her a speedy recovery.
Unfortunately accidents happen, usually when we think we are doing the best for our horses.
I'm afraid that there are many gadgets and devices on the market which are designed purely to appeal to horse owners and make money for large companies (or even small ones) and not to meet any particular welfare need of the horse.  (Can you tell this is one of my 'favourite' bugbears?).


----------



## skint1 (10 October 2011)

I hate the damn things. My daughter put one on Basil but we both worried so much about it that we went up half way through the evening and took it off!


----------



## stencilface (10 October 2011)

I wouldn't use one of those, and I have a grey horse - nothing he can't do that some hot water and a cloth can't fix


----------



## alfiesmum (10 October 2011)

i bought a nice new fly hood in summer, asked a friend how it fitted and she told me a horrid story about a horse she owned that got one eye covered and panicked and jumped out field, out into a road and banged into a tree! quite dramatic but happened so fast, horse recovered. my nice new shiny lycra fly hood is back in its bag unused! hope your horse recovers well. its a pity these incidents arent made more public


----------



## superted1989 (10 October 2011)

I hope your horse recovers ok.
I've never used one as I bought one (a cheapy make) a few winters ago, my friend borrowed it before a show, to hold plaits in, and found her mare had twisted it around and had a very swollen eye.  Luckily no lasting damage and it's been sat in the tackroom ever since.
I'd like to get one of the neck type that just goes to the ears, ideally with a zip, as I don't want Markie to lose any mane over winter


----------



## spotty_pony (10 October 2011)

Are you talking about the hoods with the eye holes? I also know a horse which got one of these stuck on his head but thankfully he was ok. I'm worried now, as I've bought a Roma Neck Rug for the winter to stop my boy getting his mane rubbed off under his neck rugs. It is just a Lycra Neck Rug though which doesn't go over the ears, just up to the ears if that makes sense? Does anyone have any experience of these?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 October 2011)

Are you talking about the hoods with the eye holes?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, like this.






This type is much safer.


----------



## bumblelion (10 October 2011)

I nearly bought one for my tb a few years ago! Someone mentioned how dangerous they are and completely put me off! Pleased they did! 

Op- hope your horse will be okay. My tb scalped himself a few weeks ago in field, just above his eye. No evidence anywhere of how he did it!  Went right through to his skull! Accidents happen, especially with horses


----------



## Merry Crisis (10 October 2011)

Faracat said:



			Yes, like this.






This type is much safer.





Click to expand...

I had the eye hole one, its just gone in the bin. Very good post!


----------



## PingPongPony (10 October 2011)

poor baby i feel so sorry for her, how she now? 
btw to those who have the ones with eye holes, just cut it off with scissors just before the earholes, so at least you don't have to spend money on buying the ones without eye. 
fingers x'ed that she'll get better now, she can have some of Shoe's lickit bar if she wants or the cookies


----------



## a kind of magic (10 October 2011)

Same thing happened to a friend of mine, lucky the pony was OK but her eye was very sore and swollen.  I refuse to use them because of that, however I have been eyeing up the ones without the face, for my mud monsters!


----------



## asyouwish (10 October 2011)

Nearly my whole yard uses them, many show or compete and use them for plaits both stabled and turned out. Havent heard of any problems with them.


----------



## Spring Feather (10 October 2011)

asyouwish said:



			Nearly my whole yard uses them, many show or compete and use them for plaits both stabled and turned out. Havent heard of any problems with them.
		
Click to expand...

Well you have now  

I thought they were silly and dangerous when they first came out and I still think they are.


----------



## Venevidivici (10 October 2011)

Superted1989, I used a Lycra neck/hood (only up to the ears tho) on mine to try 2prevent mane-loss under winter rugs and it didn't work Have concluded mine just has poorly rooted hair that falls out/rubs off easily,as have tried lots of things:-/


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 October 2011)

Found a stabled pony with two swollen eyes because of a lycra hood, one evening. Removed the hood, checked the pony and texted the owner to let her know.
Owner arrived, put the hood back on and left.
 Seemingly, keeping clean for a small local show, was more important than the pony's sight.


----------



## Rosie'smum (11 October 2011)

Just brought one for Rosie. So far all it does is slip back and it sits just under her eye which is a tad annoying. She has rolled in it as yet hasn't managed to twist it thank god. Will be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 October 2011)

Hope she  recovers quickly.


  I had this happen to my gelding  it was a detachable hood but just didnt fit him properly , his mum however it  did, hers very rarely moved.

 These hoods seem to fit some horses better than others,  my mares son  has small head  and finer than her so nothing like this fits appart from plain old neck covers.

 I have had this trouble with licra ones too.


 Now I think  for the sake of grooming his face for an extra 5 minutes is it really worth the risk  of putting a hood on


----------



## Sheep (11 October 2011)

Rosie'smum said:



			Just brought one for Rosie. So far all it does is slip back and it sits just under her eye which is a tad annoying. She has rolled in it as yet hasn't managed to twist it thank god. Will be keeping an eye on it.
		
Click to expand...

If it slips back and sits just back under her eye I imagine it must be even more annoying for her than it is for you.. if it doesn't fit well then why keep using it, especially after seeing these posts? Not trying to offend but surely common sense would say it's not a good idea to keep using it, especially if it is already moving around a lot?

OP I hope your mare recovers very soon, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 October 2011)

Venevidivici said:



			Superted1989, I used a Lycra neck/hood (only up to the ears tho) on mine to try 2prevent mane-loss under winter rugs and it didn't work Have concluded mine just has poorly rooted hair that falls out/rubs off easily,as have tried lots of things:-/
		
Click to expand...



 This could be related to* staph aureus*    my mare has it , her mane grows mostly in summer when she has fly rug and mane gets air to it, winter bacteria   thrive under her warm neck cover and it falls out easily. If i dont put a neck cover on she rubs it on trees.. Bacteria attacks the hair root  and makes it weak and fall out easily. My mare has a chunk of her mane that never grows more than 1 1/2 inches long before rubbing..  I bought some of this

EQyss Mega-Tek Rebuilder 
http://www.tailgator.co.uk/

 but haven't been able to use it yet as she is on box rest . for lami

 These neck covers stretch as they get was and used. 

 IMO  get a good rug  L_M_H weight with a good neck cover , not worth the risk.  I tried the one on the ears and it ended up popping off and slidding down his neck, i got rid after that  

 I get  no rub with my mares sons fals rug  and i always wash them every summer  on the inside of the neck for the build up of grease


----------



## Rosie'smum (11 October 2011)

Because its not that bad it literally just touches it. But im not using it at the moment as its far too warm. Its just if its cold as have no hood for her lw. Once it gets cold for mw she will not have to wear it.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (11 October 2011)

I use a turnout hood, only when the fields are thick mud, once its slipped round and he's stood blinded. But then there's nothing to rub on in the field. 

I have the supreme Lycra hood, that doesn't move an inch.


----------



## Persephone (11 October 2011)

While I am really sorry to hear of the problems people have had, I have to say I have used a Snuggy Hood for 5 winters on my mare and it has done it's job without slipping.

I do wonder if getting a correct fit is the biggest problem?


----------



## Andalusianlover (11 October 2011)

I've used Snuggy Hoods for several years now with no problems whatsoever!

I think they are great!


----------



## Hutchlou (11 October 2011)

Was seriously thinking about getting one of these for my cob. Thanks for all your posts, I'm not going to bother now.


----------



## dumpling (11 October 2011)

I have a fleece hood. Perhaps it's just the dangers of the lycra.


----------



## Venevidivici (11 October 2011)

Leviathan,that's interesting,as he doesn't lose any mane in summer,despite wearing a flyrug with a fixed hood for most of the time(v bothered by flies!). It's only under heavier rugs(have tried several brands(Fal,Amigo,Rambo,Rhino,Prem Equine,Weatherbeeta-all end up in hair loss of bottom third of mane,despite fitting beautifully)The positive is that it does grow back each spring/summer! The eqyss rebuilder looks worth a try,thanku


----------



## Spotsrock (11 October 2011)

It's not a snuggy hood but i'd rather not name brand as is a good brand generally. I've used there for about 3 or 4 years on this horse with no problem.               She looks a bit better today. Vet coming back later in the week should be able to give me prognosis on vision then but some swelling gone down a little and more herself. Shiny-ish she had a cookie and shoe is in to keep her company as lottie was in with her overnight and needs to stretch legs.


----------



## Tinypony (11 October 2011)

Do horses really need to wear a "hood" that sits over their head with just eye holes to look out of?  The one pictured earlier with the strip in front of the ears looks pretty good and would have no risk of the hood sliding round and irritating the eyes or even covering them.  The thing is, it's not something anyone can really keep an eye on is it?  You could keep an eye on things for weeks, when you go to your horse twice a day, and then half an hour after you leave a problem could happen.
Some years back a horse at a local livery yard managed to get his lycra hood twisted so that it covered his eyes and blinded him.  He panicked, galloped about, through a fence and ended up dead.  Even though people saw it happen they were powerless to stop him.  Not all horses will stand still if they can't see.


----------



## Ranyhyn (11 October 2011)

Had problems with a similar hood a few years back, never used them since.


----------



## ironhorse (11 October 2011)

Right...some advice about lycra hoods. We use them overnight in the stable in the winter (and during the day in bitterly cold weather) - horses with long manes and very fine coats, to keep the mane and coat in good condition and keep them warm without piling rugs on.
Most important is to use a good quality brand NOT cheap stretchy lycra which soon goes out of shape and can slip. Most of the brands sold in the UK are rubbish - snuggy hoods are probably the exception, although we don't use them. Ours come from the USA and are designed to fit well, with very large eye and ear holes for comfort, and to minimise the risk of the horse rubbing them into their eyes. We also wash them regularly to avoid them getting baggy.
Equally important is to make sure that the hood actually fits the horse - ones that are sold in small-medium-large rarely do.
We very rarely use them for turnout, using full neck turnout rugs instead because they are safer if there are branches etc to get caught on. 
If they are the sort that really feel the cold and they have to go out with a hood on, then they are closely supervised and not left out with them on for long periods.
Like many things related to horses, accidents can happen, and I feel very sorry for anyone who has had a horse with a sore eye from a hood, but it can be avoided! Used properly, they are useful tools to keep horses warm, comfortable and tidy!


----------



## sbloom (11 October 2011)

Rubbish picture as it doesn't show how it fits over the face, totally different to regular hoods. I used one on my first horse and no mishaps, but no idea if that was down to accurate fit, luck, or it being a safer product...he felt the cold when he had his head clipped, not sure I'd use one now as neck covers are so good.

http://www.wunderwear.com/wcartpro55/agora.cgi?cart_id=953.6961&product=WrapHoods#thumb


----------



## kerilli (11 October 2011)

sbloom said:



			Rubbish picture as it doesn't show how it fits over the face, totally different to regular hoods. I used one on my first horse and no mishaps, but no idea if that was down to accurate fit, luck, or it being a safer product...he felt the cold when he had his head clipped, not sure I'd use one now as neck covers are so good.

http://www.wunderwear.com/wcartpro55/agora.cgi?cart_id=953.6961&product=WrapHoods#thumb

Click to expand...

that looks like a great design. i have a few of the original w'undercover bibs from yonks ago and they're still going strong, never slip, never rub. great bits of kit.
the ones with the eye holes should be banned imho...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2011)

Venevidivici said:



			Superted1989, I used a Lycra neck/hood (only up to the ears tho) on mine to try 2prevent mane-loss under winter rugs and it didn't work Have concluded mine just has poorly rooted hair that falls out/rubs off easily,as have tried lots of things:-/
		
Click to expand...

I have given up with neck rugs because of this problem. I find that traditional cut rugs and 'wug' style are fine and don't rub my horses' manes out.

When the horse puts it's head down to graze, the neck cover would go very, very tight. It's not surprising really that the mane was rubbed out.


----------



## Cortez (11 October 2011)

Can't understand why you'd use one of these, they're an accident waiting to happen, and what's wrong with brushing to get a bit of mud off?


----------



## scarymare (11 October 2011)

Cortez said:



			Can't understand why you'd use one of these, they're an accident waiting to happen, and what's wrong with brushing to get a bit of mud off?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with this.  Sod's law and all that.


----------



## popularfurball (11 October 2011)

I have two snuggy hoods (full hoods) and my pony has to wear them as she reacts badly to sunlight and it's the only thing she doesn't pull off. She has worn her from feb-nov for two years now. When wet they are more liable to slip but worst that has happened is her ears pop out. 

It isn't anything to do with mud for us, and never would be. I don't rug to stop mud - I can only dream of a muddy pony


----------



## Ella19 (11 October 2011)

I sent mine back for adjusting after the first time it happened. I asked them to send someone to measure but they assured me emailed measurements and photos would be fine. I was advised on fitting but second time round it did it again, this time worse. I would never put a hood on her again. I was fobbed off, promised a refund, which I had to keep chasing and never did get. I haven't got a good word for them I'm afraid. Previous to this I worked as a show groom so do know how to fit hoods and supreme ones on the stables horses seemed to be fine.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 October 2011)

Something similar happened to mine: I'd put on a lycra hoody coz he's sweet-itchy, and turned him out. Luckily I keep mine at home so can keep a close eye. 

He'd only been out for the morning, and I looked at him in the afternoon, and he was just standing hunched up in the corner of the field and not moving, so I went over to take a look, and the damn cussed thing had somehow slipped down and covered his eyes so he was in effect totally blind, plus had slipped down over his nostrils so he was pretty miserable. 

Bless him, he was just standing there, but he could have been out for e.g. all night, or all day, or whatever.

I chucked the thing on the bonfire straight away after that. NEVER EVER AGAIN. I think they should carry some sort of warning. What worries me is that they're continuing to be sold and people think they're the best thing since sliced bread. They may have their uses, i.e. in say a showing yard or in a situation where the horse is stabled and there's constant supervision, but NOT to just chuck on and turn out.


----------



## Baggybreeches (11 October 2011)

Horses and ponies have hair to keep their necks warm, only lazy people want to keep horses clean. I fail to see why anyone would choose to use a hood. Some people use the 'plaiting the night before' argument, doesn't wash with me, if you are so hard up for 20 minutes that you can't plait in the morning before a show then perhaps you don't have time to go showing.
Hope your horse recovers fully.


----------



## Natch (12 October 2011)

Hope OP's horse recovers well.

Another person here who has seen them moved all around where they shouldn't be (mainly by boys being boys) and luckily the only injury I've seen as a result of one is a minor chafe to the lips when on one occasion they managed to get half their mouth through the eye hole. How long he stood in the field blind, sore and unable to eat I have no idea, but luckily he was the type who didn't really care. Same goes for the one who used to regularly be found with his sweet itch rug's "face" hanging to his knees, making him look like the grim reaper!


----------



## muffinmunsh (12 October 2011)

Blyme! I have just bought some to make show prep easier ... Guess I will be sending them straight back! Thank you for the warning.


----------



## Luci07 (12 October 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Horses and ponies have hair to keep their necks warm, only lazy people want to keep horses clean. I fail to see why anyone would choose to use a hood. Some people use the 'plaiting the night before' argument, doesn't wash with me, if you are so hard up for 20 minutes that you can't plait in the morning before a show then perhaps you don't have time to go showing.
Hope your horse recovers fully.
		
Click to expand...

Somewhat harsh and rather narrow minded. Its not just a one off and when time is tight hoods are a godsend. BOTH my horses are turned out with full snuggy hoods and ears as got fed up with spending a long time removing mud every night. Not funny when you are late up after work and spend a lot of time just removing mud to put a bridle on. Plus as we all know, regular mud baths mean its very hard to keep the coat clean. Both snuggy hoods are properly fitted and have the full necks (the head only is no good) and I have no problems.  I also have the lycra hoods BUT.. I would never turn out  my horses in hoods at night or if they were being left alone. They are both on part livery so pretty much supervised all the time. I have used the lycra when prepping for a show during the day but again would not leave hoods on at night.

Tip for anyone wanting to leave plaits in overnight. Plait up and then cover with an old stocking/tights and secure with bands over the top. It then just a matter of minutes to tidy them up but it keeps the plaits secure and the shavings out.


----------



## POLLDARK (12 October 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Some people use the 'plaiting the night before' argument, doesn't wash with me, if you are so hard up for 20 minutes that you can't plait in the morning before a show then perhaps you don't have time to go showing.

You can plait a mane for show in 20 mins!!!!!!!!!!. Wow is all I can say !I would have to use rubber bands to come anywhere near that, certainly couldn't do a proper job.
Glad to have read this thread as it is a serious wake up call. Many thanks to OP.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Inchy (12 October 2011)

I've used fleece and lycra hoods indoors for years without a problem, I wouldn't say its because I'm lazy but I don't like washing stains out of my grey before a show at the crack of dawn in the winter because its freezing and I don't like travelling them wet!

I don't like the idea of turning out in them unless needed for sweetitch etc but providing the fit well, and are well made I happily use them inside.

I suppose its like anything with horses, if there is something they can injure themselves on they will do, no matter how careful they are! 

I've seen horses stuck in haynets, legs stuck through rug straps, horses caught on post and rail fencing...but people still use these...I think it is near enough impossible to completely safe guard a horse!


----------



## stacey_lou (12 October 2011)

My mare wears one, it comes all the way down her neck and velcros behind her front legs, cant say I have had a problem with it (touch wood)

She does how ever have one for turn out which is just for her head and that has slipped before but mainly beacuse she has rubbed it off so I have managed to attach it more securly now.


----------



## swrider (12 October 2011)

I also purchased one of these hoods from a certain well known company and was mortified to find that it had twisted completely round covering the eyes of my horse... I rang the company to let them know about this and I was told by a very stroppy young lady quote " we cant guarantee that its not going to twist round and stop your horse from going out into the field to die.....'' I then thought maybe I had just spoken to a complete idiot so I emailed the company to inform them of what id been told on the phone and I pretty much got the same reply in the email...


----------



## porkpie (12 October 2011)

I've used Snuggy Turn out hoods on both my horses for the last 3 winters (turned out 24/7) and not had any trouble at all. Obviously they need to fit correctly - mine do. They keep the horse warm aswell as clean, and as mine have the added ears, I don't have to have an argument about trying to get the dried mud out. 

I would never, ever turn one out in a lycra hood though - those were never designed for t/o so you're bound to have a problem, surely!!?


----------



## Spotsrock (12 October 2011)

stacey_lou said:



			My mare wears one, it comes all the way down her neck and velcros behind her front legs, cant say I have had a problem with it (touch wood)

She does how ever have one for turn out which is just for her head and that has slipped before but mainly beacuse she has rubbed it off so I have managed to attach it more securly now.
		
Click to expand...

It was this sort that fastens behind her front legs and it has done loads of damage! I was not using it for cleanliness, she was raised in someone's kitchen and feels the wind keenly so it was to help keep her warm used under her proper rug hood.

Please be careful, I used thses for years because no one told me, the vet is adamant this is not a freak incident, they see loads of these injuries.

It WAS a good make, it DID fit properly and it WAS nearly new so in good condition. Please don't just touch wood, cut the face off it!!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 October 2011)

Baggybreeches said:



			Horses and ponies have hair to keep their necks warm, only lazy people want to keep horses clean. I fail to see why anyone would choose to use a hood. Some people use the 'plaiting the night before' argument, doesn't wash with me, if you are so hard up for 20 minutes that you can't plait in the morning before a show then perhaps you don't have time to go showing.
Hope your horse recovers fully.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself. Thanks BB.


----------



## cyberhorse (12 October 2011)

Thanks for posting this. It is regular practice for many on the yard to use them overnight prior to a show. Most of those that have them cannot plait up in 20min (more like 60-90min), and already leave home at 4am to go showing, so I can actually understand them wanting to save time in the mornings if they do not in fact know that the horse/pony is at risk.


----------



## monkeybum13 (12 October 2011)

Faracat said:



			This type is much safer.





Click to expand...


Do you know where you can buy these online?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 October 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lycra-Hoo...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item8265bf9647

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/ROMA-lycra-stretch-neck-rug/default.aspx


----------



## starryeyed (12 October 2011)

I've been lurking for a while but thought I'd finally register & reply to this because I had a similar experience with one of them  
I didn't even realise you could get the ones without the eye holes (duh!) at the time, I was going to use it overnight to try and encourage the mane to grow the same way after he'd had to have it hogged off (scrubbed most of it due to sweetitch).
It was brand new, a good quality & fitted perfectly, he's not at all active in the stable so I wasn't worried about leaving it on overnight - but went to check him in the morning and it had got stuck over his eye and it was SUCH a mess, i was absolutely horrified. Poor boy, I threw it out the same day because I couldn't bear to think of it happening again. Luckily his eye recovered fine, but I felt awful about it for ages. I definitely would never use one with eye holes again, it was so scary and could've ended up horribly.
I hope your horse recovers okay, as others have said, please don't blame yourself, you weren't to know it was going to happen and it's obviously happened to quite a few of us


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (12 October 2011)

To be honest I dont think warnings should really be needed!  as the dangers of these things is pretty obvious when added to the horses normal behaviour of rubbing face (esp if it has blinkin annoying lycra stuck to it). If it goes on, it can move once on!

I dont accept the it takes so many hours to get ready for the show that theres no time to plait in the morning argument. If that's more important than horses sight (and potentially their life given the outlook if they are blinded in both eyes), then showing really is beyond the pale.  

Of course horses do injure and kill themselves on all sorts of things, but they are generally things for which there is either no alternative (having fenceposts to hold up a fence to keep horse safely contained) or where the benefit of using them is (or should be) for the horse's welfare eg using haynets to enable soaked and limited quantity hay to be fed to laminitic or prone to lami horses and ponies. Not things which are nothing to do with welfare and to do with owner convenience. Only in the case of a pony with sweet itch would I say the risk is potentially a justified one.

Thankyou for the original post OP, looks like you have saved some other ponies sight, good luck with your outcome.

Those who use them in the field and have never had any problems, I hope you continue to be lucky!


----------



## Lucinda_x (12 October 2011)

I have a fleece hood which dosent seem to move anywhere and i am very pleased with it! I try not to use it but my most recent show i left it off overnight and his plaites had been destroyed! Has anyone had any problems with fleece hoods?


----------



## Lila (13 October 2011)

Reading this thread has totally put me off i was about to buy one for my boy.
A girl on my old yard had one on her horse which rubbed and he now has scars on his face from it. Someone said it was tight on him but i wouldnt like to say if it was. 

Either way im staying well clear now


----------

